# photos



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

put a bunch of buffet photos on the photo gallery......would love to see some of your work.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oldschool put some photos up, let me know if any of you need help working the system.....it took me a techie call to walk me through the procedure.....
if you put any photos up, let us know......I'd love to see what you all do.

Some of my large events were professionally shot but I never ended up with photos, so now I carry the camera in my "majic blue bag".

Oh, and if you go to the buffet section feel free to ask questions here about the photos.


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

Not bad. I think that they need more color


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you need any special license for catering services?


----------



## porto leone (Mar 23, 2009)

You can contact me at [email protected] and I will send you real nice photos from Buffet and wedding receptions. Also you can see my web-site at www.portoleone.gr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow, nice site.


----------

